# Too Much Voltage to an Airwire Board



## bstuvland (Aug 31, 2012)

I know it's my fault, but I installed a AWS100SS Airwire board into an engine that was completely isolated from track power. Well another member started to run his loco on the same track I was on. The board powers the sound board, but the engine does not move. My battery in 18 volts, and with the addition of track power, part of the board is blown. This board is no longer supported by CVP Products. Is there anything I can do to fix it ???


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Can you identify an individual component which appears to be burned out? Perhaps you'd be able to un-solder and replace it.


----------



## bstuvland (Aug 31, 2012)

I looked at the board, all of the components appear OK


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

did you pull the jumper to see if it would worked that way?
Dick


----------

